#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  #iRig MIC handheld microfoon voor iPhone en iPad, IK Multimedia

## admin

De iRig Mic is de eerste handheld, kwaliteits-condensatormicrofoon voor iPhone, iPod touch en iPad, ontworpen voor alle mobiele audio en vocale opnamen met een iOS of Android apparaat.
Daardoor is hij ideaal voor zanger songwriter die onderweg zijn*ideeën*wil vastleggen maar ook voor de speaker die zijn speech aan het voorbereiden is of de reporter die zijn interview af neemt.
De iRig Mic is voorzien van een zeer*richtingsgevoel*condensatormicrofoon-electret microfoon capsule die kwaliteit opname in zowel voor dichtbij als ook een wat langere afstand en voorzien van een monitoring functie dankzij *de dubbele minijack plug. Met een drie standenschakelaar kunt u de microfoon direct instellen voor wat betreft de geluidsdruk, van zacht sprekend tot harde geluiden. De vertrouwde vorm is perfect voor handheld prestaties en is daardoor op elke microfoonstandaard te monteren.*
De iRig Mic word geleverd met VocaLive FREE (Download) , een effectprocessor voor de zangeres en zanger, en AmpliTube FREE (Download) voor gitaristen en songwriters en iRig Recorder FREE (Download) , een IK app om snel audio-opname en-verwerking. iRig Mic werkt ook met diverse andere vocale en audio processing apps voor het iOS-platform.


*Specificaties:*
- Ideaal voor alle vocale toepassingen van zang tot spraak
- Zeer geschikt voor alle soorten van geluid of voor verwerking in muziek of andere audio-toepassing
- Kwaliteit condensor-electret unidirectionele capsule
- Dual mini-jack connector maakt real-time monitoring op hoofdtelefoons, luidsprekers, mixers, PA mogelijk
- Robuuste, duurzame metalen behuizing
- Eenvoudig te installeren app voor elke geluidsbron
- Handheld kan op een standaard microfoonstandaard
- Wordt geleverd met apps voor zangers en songwriters (download)
- Werkt met uw (andere) favoriete audio-apps
- Microfoon Type: condensor electret
- Polar Pattern: unidirectioneel / cardioid
- Frequentiebereik: 100 Hz - 15 kHz, -3 dB
- Maximale geluidsdruk (set voor hoge geluidsdruk): 120 dB
- Maximale geluidsdruk (gepland voor medio geluidsdruk): 90 dB
- Maximale Geluidsdruk (voor een laag geluidsniveau): 75 dB
- Vervorming: 3% THD bij 120 dB, 1 kHz
- Afmeting: 255 x 45 x 45mm (W x L x H)
- Gewicht: 300 gram*
- Inhoud pakket: iRig Mic microphone, Opberg etui, iRig microfoon klem, klem adapter

- Op dit product krijgt u 1 jaar fabrieksgarantie


_Afgebeelde extra producten (iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad, Macbook) zijn slechts ter illustratie en worden niet meegeleverd!_

Lees meer over de #iRig MIC handheld microfoon voor iPhone en iPad, IK Multimedia

----------

